# First Mens Physique Competition!! Do I need a coach?



## watyj (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I am entering my first Mens Physique Comp and super excited for it!

Would anybody recommend me getting a contest prep coach?

If yes, I live in the North East of England and does anybody know of a specific one to use?

Thanks,


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Do you think you need a coach?

If so then get one.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

A lot of coaches on here mate,

Just if you feel comfortable that you have enough knowledge to get you through the show what you looking like ATM??


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Get up a pic,the guys here will soon tell you if you need one.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

where abouts in the north east?


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Just get some new heels and handbag and you're sorted for physique :thumbup1:


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Gym-pig said:


> Just get some new heels and handbag and you're sorted for physique :thumbup1:


sparkly shorts!? you cant miss that


----------

